# كيقية تشغيل Autodata 3.24



## Rami.Mohamed (16 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

برجاء مساعدتي لإيجاد حل لتشغيل برنامج Auto Data حيث قمت بتفعيل الكرك الخاص به علي اكثر من ويندوز 

برجاء إعطاء التعليمات الخاصة به لكيفية التشغل


----------



## mohsen123 (25 أغسطس 2012)

Rami.Mohamed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> برجاء مساعدتي لإيجاد حل لتشغيل برنامج Auto Data حيث قمت بتفعيل الكرك الخاص به علي اكثر من ويندوز
> 
> برجاء إعطاء التعليمات الخاصة به لكيفية التشغل



----------------------------------------------------
*كيف تنصب برنامج **Autodata 3.24** بالصور خطوةبخطوة*





 
في البداية يجب ان تفصل خط الانترنت عن الجهاز وتطفئ الانتي فيرس الي بتستخدمة على الجهاز.
 


 
أفتح ملف التنصيب وانسخ الملف ENG كما في الصورة
 
​ 



 
 افتح ملف على ال C , ويجب ان يكون اسم الملف Documents. وانسح الملف ENG بداخله.
 







 
ارجع الى ملفات التنصيب اضغط على ملف Install.
 





 
 اختار اللغة English version.
 





 
ثم اكمل عملية التنصيب العادية لل Autodata. كما في الصور اللاحقة
 




 
سوف تظهر لك الرسالة التالية, قم بإغلاقها.
 





 
ارجع الى ملفات التنصيب انقر على الملف Setup الموجود بالصورة.
 




 
تابع خطوات تنزيل برنامج Sentinel Protection installer 7.5.0.
 




 
قم بفك ضغط الملف Activation الموجود بالمرفقات.
 




 
افتح ملف License, وبعد ذلك قم بتشغيل الملف ad_inst كما في الصورة.
 






 
انتظر قليلا حتى يتم تفعيل زر Install Driver. ثم قم بالضغط عليه.
 




 
 سوف تظهر لك الرسالة التالية فقم ابختيار Continue Anyway , سوف تظهر عدة مرات فقم باختيار نفس العبارة Continue Any way
 




 
وهذه العمليه وظيفتها تعريف الدونجل الوهمي.
 



 
سوف يظهر لك رقم كبير كما في الصورة قم بنسخه.
 





 
بعد ذلك افتح ملف ال Autodata 2009 working ****** 3.24. وهو موجود في ملف Activation.
 



 
ثم افتح الملف Autodata_****** .
 


 
قم بلصق الرقم الذي قمت بنسخه سابقا في خانة Request code.
 




 
ثم اضغط على Generate, سوف يقوم بايجاد رقم جديد قم بنسخة , والصقه في خانة ID Answer في ملف AD Install 1.0 (C) 2009 , كما في الصورة , ثم اضغط على Activate.
 






 
ستظهر الرسالة الاتية, فاختر موافق.
 




 
انسخ الملف الموجود داخل adbcd (في ال Activation), في الملف ADCDA2 الموجود في ال C.
 



 
قم بفتح اختصار Autodata CD الموجود على سطح المكتب ستظر بعد ذلك الرسالة الاتية , فقم باختيار Yes.
 





 
سوف يفتح بعد ذلك البرنامج كما في الصور الاتية, الرجاء الدعاء لي بعد ذلك.
 







 
في بعض الاجهزة ممكن ان لايفتح البرنامج , وسوف تظهر رسالة تفيد بتغيير الوقت, اذا ظهرت تلك المشكلة , لا تقلقوا فيمكنكم استخدام برنامج ال DateHack الموجود في Activation.
 




 
قم بفتح ايقونةDateHack , وستظهر الصورة الاتية,
 




 
اضغط على استعراض واختار الملف الذي تريد كسر وقته. كما في الصورة.
 





 
ثم غير السنة من 2009 الى 2007 , وبعد ذلك اضغط عل رز (وضع اختصار الكسر على سطح المكتب).
 




 
ومن ثم افتح البرنامج من هذا الاختصار او من اختصار الاوتوداتا.
 

أرجاء الدعاء لي

​​أخوكم م.أحمد صيدم​


----------



## mohsen123 (25 أغسطس 2012)

الموضوع منقول . لم استطع رفع ملف الوورد الذي قام صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله خير بارفاق صور فيه فقمت بنسخ الشرح فقط


----------



## mohsen123 (25 أغسطس 2012)

*تنصيب اوتوداتا 3-24 بالصور*

تم رفع الشرح بعد ضغطه. الشرح بالصور مع فائق التقدير لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## Rami.Mohamed (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لهيب العبيدي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

خير الناس من نفع الناس/بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## omar181 (26 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## makhlof22 (11 يوليو 2013)

كيف يمكننى تحميل برنامج ال autodata 3.24 منفضلكم


----------



## serkees (22 يوليو 2013)

الله يبارك فيكم ممكن احد يدليني منين احمل البرنامج رجاء


----------

